# weight reduction



## Inspectadeck24 (Jan 14, 2004)

What are the best free things to do to a 200sx to make the car lighter but without completely stripping the interior?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Take out the motor. That thing is too damn heavy! 

 J/K!

Here are few things I can think of:

1) A/C
2) Sound-deadening material
3) Back seats
4) Power steering.
5) Trunk region


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

Inspectadeck24 said:


> What are the best free things to do to a 200sx to make the car lighter but without completely stripping the interior?


nothing u can do to make ur car light is free....unless u remove ur a/c if u have it.....u can relocate ur battery into the trunk to reduce weight in the front....


----------



## jruno (Jan 21, 2004)

Inspectadeck24 said:


> What are the best free things to do to a 200sx to make the car lighter but without completely stripping the interior?



take the hood off and place the battery in trunk to showoff/seats and passenger seat if ur the only one in the car and switch to spare tire rims in the front and might as well take the bumper off too and take out all the spare tire equipment and glovebox and remove the windshielf resevoir


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jruno said:


> take the hood off and place the battery in trunk to showoff/seats and passenger seat if ur the only one in the car and switch to spare tire rims in the front and might as well take the bumper off too and take out all the spare tire equipment and glovebox and remove the windshielf resevoir



he said he DIDNT wanna strip the interior too bad...if i were you, ide:
-get lighter rims-10lbs a peice maybe
-take out back seats, spare tire, jack
-put in lighter seats, non reclinable too]


other than that, theres not alot you CAn do without stripping the interior


----------



## B14PWR (Dec 28, 2003)

I have been racing for years!! One free thing you can do is take a good cutoff wheel or grinder and remove any unneeded bracing ian innerstructure. Now be carefeul and do not cut in the wrong areas, you do not want to upset the structure integrity. Cut hood bracing and any fender bracing, trunk as well. Take your door panels off and gut the puppys just enough to carry the window mechanisms, the reinstall the door panels. Go to the trunk and do the same there by cutting out all bracing you can to but keeping strength in the right places. Use a good drill and start to swiss cheese anything you can underhood, inside car and trunk. All of this is free with the exception of a few dollars for cutting disc and drill bits. Fiberglass or carbon fiber is lightweight and save alot of weight but can get expencive. Oh yea the gas tank is heavy too. Replace it with a fuel cell and cut the spare tire well out and replace it with lightweight sheetmetal. Maybe this will give someone an idea or too. Hope it works for ya. This has been done for years, so why not keep doing it. REMEMBER do not cut too much out of the front fender wells because this supports your front suspension. What does a stock 200sx weigh? 2500LBS or so. Already lightweight.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that's a bit advanced for your average street tuner/mechanic.


----------



## B14PWR (Dec 28, 2003)

Yes it is some work but it is weight reduction. Just because you can put on a CAI and some aftermarket plugs and wires does not make you a tuner. In order to take full advantage of go fast parts you must know how to do it all not just simple bolt on stuff. Knowing how do do almost anything on your car to benefit from hi performance parts plus a little more is a tuner. This only comes with time. As long as you try to do the best you can do on modifying your ride is advancing, and one of these days your time and dedication will pay off. I guess this is just my two cents worth.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

for basic weight reduction i would say rmove everything in trunk take out back seats relocate battery to the trunk and maybe a cf hood these cars are light as it is so with all that right there your looking at taking off about 40 lbs


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

B14PWR said:


> Yes it is some work but it is weight reduction. Just because you can put on a CAI and some aftermarket plugs and wires does not make you a tuner. In order to take full advantage of go fast parts you must know how to do it all not just simple bolt on stuff. Knowing how do do almost anything on your car to benefit from hi performance parts plus a little more is a tuner. This only comes with time. As long as you try to do the best you can do on modifying your ride is advancing, and one of these days your time and dedication will pay off. I guess this is just my two cents worth.


True for the most part. But actually all I meant to say was that someone who still wants the interior in their car intact (= they still need complete streetability for daily commutes, etc) isn't about to go removing their spare tyre well and lightening the unstressed parts of the floor pan. Much of what you said is good, but it's not a real option for the better lot of the people here (besides, people who haven't figured that out already probably shouldn't be drilling holes in anything yet ).


----------



## B14PWR (Dec 28, 2003)

You are correct concerning drivability, Most people I see in these forums do not need to take a drill or a cutoff wheel to anything. Not that they could not do it but they may go after the wrong areas. Spare tires and big speaker boxes along with their toll boxes would save alot. I think I read somewhere yesterday a standard 200sx has a curb weight if #2375. Now this is really light. Sorry to go all crazy on the weight reduction, but thats how i am. Sometimes going overboard with things.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

another quick idea to lose 20 or 30 pounds is to buy a hawker battery. i got mine in a group buy for $35 or $65 i cant remember which. its sealed too.


----------



## Inspectadeck24 (Jan 14, 2004)

what does moving to the trunk do though? Is it just because there is a lot of weight in the front so if you put it in the back it evens it out?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Inspectadeck24 said:


> what does moving to the trunk do though? Is it just because there is a lot of weight in the front so if you put it in the back it evens it out?


You answered your own question.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> he said he DIDNT wanna strip the interior too bad...if i were you, ide:
> -get lighter rims-10lbs a peice maybe
> -take out back seats, spare tire, jack
> -put in lighter seats, non reclinable too]
> ...


Konig Heliums, 15x6.5 and only weighs 10lbs, and for not a whole lot too, i am very happy with those, i use them on the streets now.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yea....go on a diet and lose some weight if your really into it..haha...alot of people lighten everything in the car, but never look in the mirror...haha


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

moving the battery to the trunk in a fwd car is a good idea for a car you will be auto-xing but if you are more into drag racing you want more weight over the front axles in a fwd


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> oh yea....go on a diet and lose some weight if your really into it..haha...alot of people lighten everything in the car, but never look in the mirror...haha


Lol. But seriously, most people have no idea how true that is in the world of road racing.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

and your gas tank shouldnt be full.


----------

